# Forum > News > Community Chat >  [DDOS] Low Orbit Ion Cannon

## Syllabus

A program to prefor DDOS attacks
http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/7...ichowtocu8.jpg



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?zdfk7ayvtpd
```


Virustotal. MD5: 32cf690ad88db51fcd2463b99846cbb6 Generic.dx Suspicious:W32/Malware!Gemini probably a variant of Win32/Delf

Detected as a Malicious Software because what it is used for.

----------


## Hasbro

Needs be updated as #target isn't a room on Partyvan  :Wink: 
Try #raid

----------


## Jens

"remember to use protection..."

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

*cough* that's not DDoS. <_<
That's DoS. There's a difference. ><
More on topic...I don't like skiddie tools.

----------


## Syllabus

> ;1055484]Needs be updated as #target isn't a room on Partyvan 
> Try #raid




Picture wasn't to provide a target, was ment for a setup guide :Smile: 



> *cough* that's not DDoS. <_<
> That's DoS. There's a difference. ><
> More on topic...I don't like skiddie tools.


A distributed denial of service attack (DDoS) occurs when multiple compromised systems flood the bandwidth or resources of a targeted system, usually one or more web servers. These systems are compromised by attackers using a variety of methods.

----------


## Jens

a DoS attack would be with one thread, and DDoS with multiple

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

1. You mixed up the quote boxes.
2. As Jensecj said, DoS would be you flooding a server all by yourself. DDoS would be with multiple systems aka you need a botnet.

Besides, this drains your bandwidth as much as it drains your target's.

----------


## Syllabus

As the "setup" picture shows you how, to set it up, it alsos says you need several people to get a effect.




> Besides, this drains your bandwidth as much as it drains your target's.


And thank you for explaining the obvious.

----------


## Fuzz

DoS attacks are for nubs, and don't help skiddies.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Ok, so i'm new to hacking and programs and things but could someone please explain what a DOS is without flaming lol.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

DoS = Denial of Service, flooding a server with ping requests in order to overflow the server and prevent legitimate traffic.
There's different types of DoSing, SYN floods, Teardrop, ICMP flood etc.
DDoS would be similar except it's Distributed Denial of Service, pretty self explanatory, using multiple poisoned systems (called a botnet) under your command to perform floods.

----------


## Jens

its illegal btw :>

----------


## Gothian

DDoS is Distrivuted Denial of Service. Meaning MANY attacking machines at a single target.

DoS is a regular Denial of Service attack, from a single attacking machine.

----------


## Flipt

This is the official Anonymous one aswell.

----------


## Mirror

So if I were to target someones IP it would do...?

----------


## Phygar

> So if I were to target someones IP it would do...?


 It would write their IP in big bold numbers in the program.

----------

